# Circuit panel height



## JohnV

Does anyone know what the height requirements for a residential breaker panel is in N.Y.C.?
Our designer and and electrician are fighting over the panel being 5' of the floor at the bottom of the panel.
The electrician claims the panel needs to between 5' and 7' off the floor.
The designer says he always puts it at 5' to the center of the panel.
No one can find a city code anywhere except for a "rule of thumb" of eye level.


----------



## mdshunk

Yes, there is a height limit to panels. The operating position of the topmost breaker may not be greater than 6', 7" off the deck. If the top breaker will be higher than that, you need to build a permanent platform or mezannine under it.

_*404.8 Accessibility and Grouping.*
(A) Location. All switches and circuit breakers used as
switches shall be located so that they may be operated from
a readily accessible place. They shall be installed so that the
center of the grip of the operating handle of the switch or
circuit breaker, when in its highest position, is not more
than 2.0 m (6 ft 7 in.) above the floor or working platform.

Exception No. 1: On busway installations, fused switches
and circuit breakers shall be permitted to be located at the
same level as the busway. Suitable means shall be provided
to operate the handle of the device from the floor.
Exception No. 2: Switches and circuit breakers installed
adjacent to motors, appliances, or other equipment that
they supply shall be permitted to be located higher than
specified in the foregoing and to be accessible by portable
means.
Exception No. 3: Hookstick operable isolating switches
shall be permitted at greater heights._


----------



## JohnV

Is this from NEC ? I think their arguement is that New York City has their own rule about this.


----------



## mdshunk

JohnV said:


> Is this from NEC ? I think their arguement is that New York City has their own rule about this.


Yes, that's an NEC code I quoted.

Help me out here. I was always under the impression that NYC's code supplimented and amended the NEC. You said you can't find anything specific in the NYC code, so that causes you to fall back to the NEC base text. No?


----------



## Speedy Petey

NYC recently adopted the NEC with only a few ammendments from what I hear.
I'll try and find confirmation.


----------



## Speedy Petey

That was easy:
http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/html/model/nec.shtml


----------



## mdshunk

For completeness sake, there is no minimum panel mounting height, unless the panel is in a mobile home. Mobile home panels may be no lower than 24". Other locations, the panel may be mounted on the floor, a foot off the floor, or where ever, up to the max mounting height. Bigger MDP's, MCC's and most all switchgear are traditionally mounted on the floor or on a housekeeping pad. Even some of the bigger NQOD type panels can end up only a foot or so off the floor if you're observing the 6'7" max height for the top breaker.

Common sense should prevail, and you should mount the panel so that it will be convenient to work in also. It would be plain stupid to mount the typical residential panelboard 6 inches off the deck, even though it is permissable.


----------



## Jefe

*other spatial requirements for breaker panel*

see new topic


----------



## plazaman

At what height did you end up settling at ?


----------



## 480sparky

plazaman said:


> At what height did you end up settling at ?


After 10 years the OP:

1. is long gone
2. can't remember.
3. has sold the place and moved out.


----------



## kapena

480sparky said:


> After 10 years the OP:
> 
> 1. is long gone
> 2. can't remember.
> 3. has sold the place and moved out.


Another possibility might be that the OP decided to:
4. follow the advice of the designer over the advice of the electrician, since the designer said "he ALWAYS puts it at 5' to the center of the panel" and designers always know what looks the best. (The electrician's advice and any code requirements be damned.)


----------



## 480sparky

kapena said:


> Another possibility might be that the OP decided to:
> 4. follow the advice of the designer over the advice of the electrician, since the designer said "he ALWAYS puts it at 5' to the center of the panel" and designers always know what looks the best. (The electrician's advice and any code requirements be damned.)


That's the problem with designers.... they want to make it 'look pretty' and can't wrap their heads around the Code violations they create. Merely centering a panel at 5' can easily violate Code.


----------



## greg24k

I guess the height requirement for a panel should go by Nec 2011 404.8 Accessibility and Grouping

(A) Location. All switches and circuit breakers used as
switches shall be located so that they may be operated from
a readily accessible place. They shall be installed such that
the center of the grip of the operating handle of the switch or circuit breaker, when in its highest position, is not more
than 2.0 m (6 ft 7 in.) above the floor or working platform.

Exception No. 1: On busway installations, fused switches
and circuit breakers shall be permitted to be located at the
same level as the busway. Suitable means shall be provided
to operate the handle of the device or the switch.

Exception No. 2: Switches and circuit breakers installed
adjacent to motors, appliances, or other equipment that
they supply shall be permitted to be located higher than 2.0
m (6 .ft 7 in.) and to be accessible by portable means.

Exception No. 3: Hookstick operable isolating switches
shall be permitted at greater heights.


----------



## Speedy Petey

greg24k said:


> I guess the height requirement for a panel should go by Nec 2011


Unless of course you are the OP from 2006. :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1

Speedy Petey said:


> Unless of course you are the OP from 2006. :thumbsup:


:laughing: Now *that's* funny! Nothing against Greg at all.

I think I'll future proof myself from now on and use the 2044 version.

Thick skin Greg, just messing with you!:jester:


----------



## Tinstaafl

rselectric1 said:


> I think I'll future proof myself from now on and use the 2044 version.


Kidding aside, that could get you red tagged. Rare, but I've seen exceptions in newer codes that weren't allowed in older versions.

Here in PA, we're still using the 2008 NEC.


----------



## rselectric1

Tinstaafl said:


> Kidding aside, that could get you red tagged. Rare, but I've seen exceptions in newer codes that weren't allowed in older versions.
> 
> Here in PA, we're still using the 2008 NEC.


OK, I won't use that version then.:whistling:laughing:


----------

